# Working with mica sheets



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience working with mica sheets? I'm working on a floor lamp and I think it would be a good diffuser. Is it an easy material? Any tricks I should know about before I buy a couple of sheets? They're around $45 per sheet and at that price, I can't afford to make too many mistakes.

Also, any good suppliers that are known by the members? Woodworker Supply is the only source I've been able to find so far.

Thanks.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I know it is very brittle and "flakes" into thin layers.

In the early days of electronics, Mica was used to make capacitors because it is a very good electrical insulator.

How's that for completely useless information that really doesn't help you at all!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have worked with it a little. I replaced the mica windows in an antique coal stove. It was small pieces and I cut it with a pair of sissors and with tin snips.


----------

